# Better Career advice



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

(Update I might have found housing/I don't know if anyone is tracking my threads)

I am attempting to find a better paying job. The College is pretty useless in advising what sort of jobs would be decent or advised with my experience. Problem is I might not be able to even finish my degree since they do not have the required internship I need anyways. So I wont be able to even get my certification. 

So I need a plan B since at this point I might not get my certification anyways and considering I am always jumping between housing I need to figure out something that pays more so maybe I can buy something like a trailer/mobile home/house. This also makes it extremely difficult to focus on school. 

I know inventory/sales/management/payroll/administration/Office Suite 

and I am sick of constantly being handed the job of business owners and paid garbage wages to be doing the job they are they should in reality be doing.


----------

